# T Bar Row Machine



## Bradicallyman (Sep 10, 2008)

Anybody else use it instead of bb rows? My fiancee has been working out with me but she doesnt like doing bb rows. 

Right now she is doing pull dows, db rows, t bar row, and chins for back day.

T-Bar Machine Rows Exercising and Workout Guide


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 10, 2008)

Yeah, I'll use it from time to time for a change of pace. I'm not too fond of the chest supported ones though.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 10, 2008)

ReproMan said:


> Yeah, I'll use it from time to time for a change of pace. I'm not too fond of the chest supported ones though.



I use it every now and then when my back is acting up.
The ones with the chest support.


----------



## DaMayor (Sep 10, 2008)

T-Bar off of the floor only for me. I guess the supported version might be okay for a beginner, although proper form/light weight unassisted would be a better start.


----------



## Built (Sep 10, 2008)

I actully like the chest-supported one. I have a lower back issue, though.


----------



## fufu (Sep 10, 2008)

Never had the opportunity to use one.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 10, 2008)

Built said:


> I actully like the chest-supported one. I have a lower back issue, though.



Same here. I love T-bar rows and would use one now if my current gym had one.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 10, 2008)

That would be considered a Spider Row.






This is a T-bar










I LOVE the T-bars.  However, Spiders are a fine substitute.


----------



## Minhkey (Sep 11, 2008)

Has anyone just used a barbell and stuck it in a corner of the room to hold it down and done rows like that? That is how we do T-bar rows in my weight room at school, is it pretty much the same as the machines? what are the differences and the pros/cons?


----------



## Built (Sep 11, 2008)

Yeah, that's the original. Chest-supported just gives you something to lean against.


----------



## Ben dur (Sep 11, 2008)

Minhkey said:


> Has anyone just used a barbell and stuck it in a corner of the room to hold it down and done rows like that? That is how we do T-bar rows in my weight room at school, is it pretty much the same as the machines? what are the differences and the pros/cons?



this was actually going to be my response to 



this


KelJu said:


> Same here. I love T-bar rows and would use one now if my current gym had one.




and in my opinion this is just as effective as any other method
although it may not be as convenient


----------



## KelJu (Sep 12, 2008)

Ben dur said:


> this was actually going to be my response to
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was actually talking about the chest assisted T-bar Rows. The reason is bent-over rows start to destroy my back as soon as I get up to a respectable weight. I just learned in this thread the difference between a true T-bar row and a spider T-bar row. 

Also, I hit myself in the nuts when I do barbell lever rows.


----------



## Ben dur (Sep 12, 2008)

yeah... that might be a con


----------



## CG (Sep 12, 2008)

KelJu said:


> I was actually talking about the chest assisted T-bar Rows. The reason is bent-over rows start to destroy my back as soon as I get up to a respectable weight. I just learned in this thread the difference between a true T-bar row and a spider T-bar row.
> 
> Also, I hit myself in the nuts when I do barbell lever rows.



hahah.. damn.. wear a cup next time??? I remember the good old days of being forced to do barbell lever rows cause "they make you tougher" lol..


----------



## Seanp156 (Sep 12, 2008)

I use the T-bar lever row quite often, I'm not fond of barbell rows, they seem to give my lower back more of a workout just staying bent with the weight than they work my lats.


----------



## Arnold (Sep 13, 2008)

Bradicallyman said:


> Anybody else use it instead of bb rows? My fiancee has been working out with me but she doesnt like doing bb rows.
> 
> Right now she is doing pull dows, db rows, t bar row, and chins for back day.
> 
> T-Bar Machine Rows Exercising and Workout Guide



that is the only type of row I do anymore after my back injury.


----------



## Witchblade (Sep 13, 2008)

They're all still machines.


----------



## Ben dur (Sep 13, 2008)

i guess even a bar in the corner is a simple machine isnt it?
a bent over barbell row may be more effective

but ive never had problems with the bar in corner t-bar method


----------



## Witchblade (Sep 13, 2008)

Bar path is still predominantly fixed.


----------



## Built (Sep 13, 2008)

Only at a point, actually. I really like the feel of them.


----------



## Ben dur (Sep 13, 2008)

i would say it is limited to a plane of motion

not a linear motion like a machine

but not a free range of motion like a free weight


----------



## Built (Sep 13, 2008)

If you think it's a plane, you must have a rather different understanding of physics than I do.

The path is a hemisphere described by the length of the radius (the Oly bar is what, 7 feet long?) and an angle that would be no larger than the arcsin of the length of your arm over the length of the bar, with the centre anchored at a fixed point (ie the corner). This path is neither planar nor linear. 

I think. I've been in ketosis for about five days now.


----------



## Ben dur (Sep 13, 2008)

your correct it is a hemispherical free range of motion

my point was that it is not linear like a machine

but it isnt exactly free like a free weight


----------



## DaMayor (Sep 15, 2008)

Built said:


> Only at a point, actually. I really like the feel of them.



Technically, the "fixed" point is more for _convenience _than anything else, (that is, unless you have an additional thirty feet behind you.) since the movement invovled is, for the most part***, vertical in nature. 

***"for the most part" -a *safety phrase *used to fend off the attacks of _ketosized Mods_, unless they are in the day-three funk (easily escapable)...not to be confused with day-two murderous rage.


I think I will go do some T-Bar rows right now.


----------

